# Scarecrow fangs: what can I do?



## Mr. Mxyztplk

The Best Adhesive to use is Polygrip Denture Paste. Non Pink kind, the Pink will stain the Fangs. For the powder that came with the fangs, you should be able to purchase it with the Re-molding kits that can be purchased from Spencers, Hot Toppic or any Halloween Shop.

Mr. Mxyztplk

“It’s really hard to want to chase somebody who smells that bad.” –Dib


----------



## CatMean

I just bought Scarecrow replacement adhesive from the local magic/costume shop. It has a liquid and powder that you mix together to create a paste that hardens. $5.95


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

I'm completely in the dark as to what y'all are talking about. lol Can you explain to me what this project is exactly? Are you MAKING a scarecrow, or are you using a scarecrow costume? Are the teeth for you, or the scarecrow?

Sorry. Just a little confused.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## frizzen

Vampire fangs from a place called scarecrow. they're upset because they didn't come with enough of the molding compound stuff to make it fit their teeth

I want a hearse.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl

You know, Autumn Dreams, I was thinking the same thing! What the HECK are they talking about? I was thinking, geeze, why don't they just use a hot glue gun, it's only a scarecrow! Tee! Hee!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

> quote:_Originally posted by barefootcountrygirl_
> 
> You know, Autumn Dreams, I was thinking the same thing! What the HECK are they talking about? I was thinking, geeze, why don't they just use a hot glue gun, it's only a scarecrow! Tee! Hee!
> 
> Yagottawanna!


ROFLMAO!!!! OMG, I was going to suggest the same thing but ended up clearing the post and asking what they were talking about.

I have a friend who makes custom-fit vampire fangs. She uses the acrylic nail materials. Pretty cool, too. [8D]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

Okay, I'll bite. where's the place to get these fangs?



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## thehalloweenqn

Go to www.vampfangs.com they sell adhesives and the thermoplastic. They've got some really cool stuff and it only took me a couple of days to get my stuff. I love them! Pretty good customer service too



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## SomethingWicked

Thanks all, some great suggestions!


----------



## frizzen

Just use some hot glue, it's only your face.

You can say the burns are because you didn't get back to your casket soon enough before sunrise.

I want a hearse.


----------



## Calivamps

*Need alternative liquid for fixing my fangs*

Does the acrylic liquid actually work as a alternative adhesive for the fangs?


----------



## Calivamps

Calivamps said:


> Does the acrylic liquid actually work as a alternative adhesive for the fangs?


"I have a friend who makes custom-fit vampire fangs. She uses the acrylic nail materials. Pretty cool, too. [8D]" someone said this


----------



## Calivamps

Autumn_Dreams said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! OMG, I was going to suggest the same thing but ended up clearing the post and asking what they were talking about.
> 
> I have a friend who makes custom-fit vampire fangs. She uses the acrylic nail materials. Pretty cool, too. [8D]
> 
> 
> 
> "In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle
> 
> "Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle
> 
> The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


Does that acrylic liquid actually work as a substitute for the liquid in the fang kit?


----------



## angelrosedespain

I would like to know this also. I have a set of scarecrow brand vampire fangs and am tight on cash but I do have an acrylic nail kit that I can't use on my nails because I can't do it right, so I would like to also know, can we use the liquid and powder from the nail kit to refit the fangs to our teeth?


----------

